# Caps lock on/off indicator



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

The indicator used to appear at the bottom of the screen when i pushed the button, but it stopped appearing recently. (Windows (8.1)The caps lock key beeps ok when pushed. Is there a way to get the indicator back on please.:wink::thumb:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your computer? 
Boot into Setup (Bios) go to* Integrated Peripherals *or some such. Look for Num Lock, if it is disabled, using your Enter and Arrow key *Enable* it. _Save and Exit_


----------

